# Critique my riding (I ask somewhat hesitantly)



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have so few videos of me riding. I'm so glad the instructor today took some. But watching them, I feel like, Pony really is a saint, putting up with my terrible riding. I still bounce terribly at the canter, and look at my terrible hands over the jumps. I don't know why I can't follow his motion in either case.

I just feel like I look so bad. What do you guys think? Any constructive criticism? Any suggestions?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have much advice, since I don't jump. I can see where you feel yourself bumping on Pony's saddle.
But I also see real improvement in 2022 vids, verses 2021 vid.

I dunno, I guess the two things that come to mind are to stay looser in your elbow , meaning allow more movement there, and try to keep more weight down into your feet . There is a feeling of your riding off your knees.
But , to be honest, it's hard to ride a small horse, and all that said, I don't know HOW to help you do those things. There have to be concrete suggestions.

honestly don't be down on yourself. you are riding out there with the donkeys and such and doing great!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

First, I noticed a couple of really good things. One is that your balance stayed with the horse, and you were well balanced all the time. Another is that your upper arm stayed with your torso, and that helped the balance too.
I could not see you interfering with your horse at any time. 

As far as the bouncing goes, I've seen endurance riders that bounce along for 50 miles or more rather than posting, and if it doesn't bother them or the horse I think that is fine.

If you wanted things to be a little more comfortable and smoother, I would suggest a couple of things. 
One is that I think if you were able to be a little bit looser/relaxed at the hips (not always possible in older riders, so bear that in mind), it would help you push your butt back over the saddle, which would keep you a little more centered and balanced over the horse. This photo shows where it would help:








You don't need to "fold" forward because you are with the horse with your upper body just right. But simply putting more bend in your hips, knees and ankles would help you "squat" a little more over your feet and you would be above the saddle seat instead of pushed forward a bit.
You always sit down appropriately, and I only saw you get slightly left behind once. But it would definitely improve your balance more if you could push your thighs down (as @bsms recently said might be a better way to think of it rather than heels down), and push your calves down the barrel as you rise so your weight went down your leg more.

That also would be the key to less bouncing at the canter, because it would keep your seat and weight slightly off the saddle, so you didn't touch down or hit it with your seat at the canter. Instead, you would take that shock in your legs, and it would be absorbed through your ankle, knee and hip joints.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I’m not one to critique jumping equitation. I would say how do you feel, rather than how do you look. That said, you looked at ease, and Pony seemed to take all the jumps and your direction easily.

Do you feel balanced and in control? Out of all of those jumps, I saw only one where you looked as if you got slightly left behind when Pony jumped. All the others, you looked balanced to me.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

That’s great how you have all the jumps set up in the field - looks super fun to ride. 

Your riding looks quite fluid. Regarding the canter, my only thought would be that you do seem to be leaning forward even when not in two point for the actual jump. That positioning would cause you to bounce more so you might work on shifting your weight back in the saddle and into the stirrups. Exercises to build hip flexibility also help.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

No real advice since I am not at the level where I could help you in any way, just want to say it's great to see an adult riding a pony! My daughter was out and about with Bella yesterday and I didn't think she looked disproportionately big on Bella. They will start going over cross-rails this summer, and will do a few schooling shows for Bella to start to get experience so I'm hoping people won't poke fun. 

It is hard to find your balance on a smaller horse, but you seem to manage very well, and given all the distractions in the field, I think you're doing great!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I am also not a jumper, more a recreational rider at similar level as yourself.

What I think is happening with your canter is that you aren’t actually sitting the canter but that you are subconsciously trying to be in semi-two-point or a forward seat. Most probably because it feels more comfortable or the horse is “asking” you to ride like that somehow. That’s what it looks like to me. There were some stretches where you were actually sitting the canter and you were not bouncing then. So maybe try and make it a deliberate choice, it will then be clearer to you what exactly is happening.

For the sitting canter: it helped me immensely when I realized that I am not supposed to actually wait for the horse but rather be a split nano second “ahead” of their movement. Only that way can you actually be in sync. If you wait for the horse you will be behind because it’s so fast, especially on a small horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Not a jumper myself. From an Old School Forward Seat perspective...






It is hard to see but I'd drop your stirrups a little. Harry Chamberlin wrote the manual for the US Cavalry and competed and was Team Captain in the Olympics in the 1930s. He wrote:

"_...For hacking and normal training of the horse, when he is not to be schooled in jumping, the rule for the length of the stirrup straps is as follows: Being seated as described above, with the legs hanging down in a natural position by the horse's sides and the feet out of the stirrups, the treads of the stirrups should hang even with the center of the large bones on the inner sides of the ankle joints. This is a general rule...

...For the beginner, it is well to have the stirrups a little on the long side, rather than too short, as this permits, and almost forces the rider to work the thighs and knees well down around the horse, and thus overcome the usual instinctive tendency to raise the knees, which makes the seat unstable and weakens the grip of the knee and calves..._"

FWIW, the US Cavalry taught that you didn't shorten the stirrups for jumping unless jumping over 3 1/2 - 4 feet. And I really have no idea where your stirrups are adjusted...couldn't really see, just a vague feeling, so toss out if it doesn't apply.

When I watch videos of riders cantering in slow motion, just about everyone bounces and/or 'polishes the saddle'. It seems like a deeper seat polishes and a shallower one...bounces. However, there are bounces and there are bounces. I felt bad watching ME bounce in a video. I hadn't FELT the bounce. So I put some rocks in my jeans pockets and tried again. Still didn't feel like I was hitting anything, so I'm guessing my Forward Seat bouncing wasn't much of an impact on him or me! I like what Bernie Traurig calls a "Light Seat" (only with no jumping in my case). Pay close attention in the video to the "bounces" and how the riders are using their hips and seats. You may feel a lot better about yourself after watching. And FWIW, I think a "Light Seat" works well for anything faster than a walk while in the desert.


----------



## LemonMoon098 (10 mo ago)

I agree with above- things look good but you do have a bit of a heavy seat in the canter. You've gotten lots of good advice so mine might not be necessary, but it is different from what I've read above so might help.

I think the 3 main causes of bouncing at the canter is

1. You're tense, causing your muscles to lock up. It might be worth asking yourself if you feel consciously or subconsciously nervous when asking for the canter or cantering. When humans encounter something worrying, our muscles tend to tense up, and we tend to fold in on ourselves in a protective shape often called "foetal" (its interesting, this reflex is actually caused by an ancient survival mechanism to protect our vital organs by folding in half, covering them with our more muscled backs, legs and arms). This reflex is especially problematic when horseback riding, because the goal is the opposite - upright and fluid. Its funny how at odds our bodies are to riding - we get on these fast, strong, often scary animals, and the only way to do it properly is to be completely unbothered by all that XD 

If youre struggling with this, work on spending more time cantering and just getting used to it. Take a break from jumping and go back to basics. Spend lots of time transitioning and doing lots of turns to prove to your subconscious self that you have control, that this is normal, and that you're safe. The more you do it safely, the more your body will relax. Alternatively, you can try to overcome it by just being conscious of when youre doing it and consciously asking yourself to loosen up and sit up. This works too, but its harder when youre dealing with conscious or subconscious fear.

2. Your hips aren't disengaging. Have you ever tried doing two different things with each hand, like playing piano? Its actually really hard because in our brains, our hands are linked and having them perform two different actions simultaneously is unnatural to us. The same goes for our upper and lower body- we tend to try and match them. When riding, our upper bodies tend to be tense, but this is sort of what we want. We want a tight upper core to help stay upright, to form that nice two point, and to actively resist the movement of our horse in order to keep our hands steady and stay balanced and centered. However our hips should be doing the opposite. They should flow with the movement. That can be a really hard thing to develop and it it takes time. I actually find doing lots of work at a walk and sitting trot helps for this more than cantering itself. It gives you a more controlled setting to disengage your hips and learn to flow.

3. Not sitting deep. Others have already pointed this out so there isn't too much more to say. This point is somewhat linked to point 1. As, when we're tense and locked up, it's easier to just stand up out of the saddle a bit to be completely separated from the horses movement rather than be locked up while in full contact, causing your whole body to be thrown around. So a lot of people subconsciously stand up a bit when tensed up to reduce the feeling of bouncing around, which makes you more nervous, and lock up more, and the vicious serial develops. As with most things, its all mind over matter. Consciously reminding yourself to sit in a full seat and flow with the movement. Of course, until you solve issues 1. And 2. This can be hard to achieve as you can't sit deep until you're relaxed and disengaged. 

Good luck!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

what I see and believe me I am no expert at jumping, truthfully a sniveling coward.
I see Pony at the canter is travelling with his nose out, I know he is small (pony) and short necked but I wonder if by travelling this way his back is stiffer and a little more hollow, making it harder for you to sit easier on him.
Maybe try some canter work and try to get him to relax his neck and bring his nose a little more toward the vertical (not so far as the vertical) because if his neck is not relaxed it is hard to have a relaxed canter.
Please take this as only my opinion as a pony moves differently from a larger horse with a longer neck.

He is a good and willing little guy and you are riding him nicely


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got it!!!! the thing that will make you into a perfect rider, and you're halfway there . . . . . do a riding trek on a Mongolian horse, cantering across the plains, hours at a stretch.

Im half kidding, but I bet you'd be ACE at it! Have you ever seen the 'Great Mongolian Race" ( or somethig like that) about a week long race in Mongolia


edit; I meant the "Mongol Derby"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You ride freely and boldly. Room for improvement? Of course, but you are on your way! Thanks for posting, I enjoyed watching.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I went back out there and cantered a whole bunch today. Just cantering, just flat. I tried some different things. I tried "leaning back" (probably just means sitting up straight) and while I found that that put more weight in my heels, which was good, it also made me feel like I was behind his motion. Any thoughts about that?

I also worked on something my other instructor had had me do, which had been really helpful in the arena, which is sit for three and two-point for three. When I do that, my sitting is really good and I don't bounce. So I tried sitting for six and two-point for six, but then I lost the motion. 

I did feel some gripping with my knees, which is good. Not the gripping, but feeling it. I also felt some tension in my upper body, which again I guess was good that I felt it. It was a really windy day, and I tensed every time it started gusting hard.

Overall I don't really feel like I made any progress, though. I am pretty sore, in my thighs. I wonder if that's good or bad.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

try cantering with one hand on your tummy, this being while sitting in the saddle.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Or even just holding the reins in your outside hand and keep your inside arm down your body if keeping your hand on your tummy is too hard - both of these helped me a lot.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Horsef said:


> Or even just holding the reins in your outside hand and keep your inside arm down your body if keeping your hand on your tummy is too hard - both of these helped me a lot.


So, in this case, the hand that is not holding the reins would just be next to my hips or something?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I have so few videos of me riding. I'm so glad the instructor today took some. But watching them, I feel like, Pony really is a saint, putting up with my terrible riding. I still bounce terribly at the canter, and look at my terrible hands over the jumps. I don't know why I can't follow his motion in either case.
> 
> I just feel like I look so bad. What do you guys think? Any constructive criticism? Any suggestions?


Don't beat yourself up. It's not horrendeous. Yes, you are out-of-sync with him at times, you are leaning forward at times, and there are certainly things that can be improved.

Honestly, I'd lose your stirrups. I think you're bracing on them. If you had to ride without stirrups, it would force you to sit deep and it would not allow you to lean forward (or you'll hit the dirt). 

So that's my suggestion. Lose the stirrups. SIT DOWN. 

You don't need much two point at all for those small jumps, and it can easily be done without stirrups.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> So, in this case, the hand that is not holding the reins would just be next to my hips or something?


Yup. Just let it “dangle” gently next to your hip.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> I went back out there and cantered a whole bunch today. Just cantering, just flat. I tried some different things. I tried "leaning back" (probably just means sitting up straight) and while I found that that put more weight in my heels, which was good, it also made me feel like I was behind his motion. Any thoughts about that?
> 
> I also worked on something my other instructor had had me do, which had been really helpful in the arena, which is sit for three and two-point for three. When I do that, my sitting is really good and I don't bounce. So I tried sitting for six and two-point for six, but then I lost the motion.
> 
> ...


Ponies can tend to have their balance point a little different than a bigger horse. If you feel like you are behind the motion leaning back, you probably are. I would trust where you feel you are in sync with the horse, and go with that. A lot of people look at a rider and think you should sit differently, but it really is something you can only feel. When you ride a lot of horses at faster gaits, it becomes obvious that they have very different balance points, and there is no one position for the upper body. So I wouldn't try leaning back if it feels wrong or you will get behind the motion and ruin the balance.

I think the same thing about Pony's head position. I've read from several sources that horses can have different curves to their cervical spines, and so having them carry the head how we think they should move might not align with their anatomy. Horses with less curve may need to carry their noses out to perform athletically. 








Icelandic Horse Neck Conformation

I think of my heels and stirrups as sort of by-products of having my weight down the lower leg. Sometimes my heels are down more, sometimes they're not, but having the lower leg underneath me and helping distribute the weight of my body down the sides of the horse with connection is the important part. 

I think if you are feeling differences in yourself that is great, and with more practice you'll become even more balanced and secure. I want to say that it is great seeing how someone who started out a bit later with horses is becoming a good rider. We have several members on the forum who have done that, and it is very inspiring. I feel that it helps me remember that I am always trying to get better and learn new things.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW I didn't think I noticed any improvement from all of my cantering on Monday, but today in my lesson, my cantering was MUCH better. So I guess all of that cantering paid off, even if I couldn't tell that then. Also Pony was fine, so I guess my worries about over-working him were misplaced.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> FWIW I didn't think I noticed any improvement from all of my cantering on Monday, but today in my lesson, my cantering was MUCH better. So I guess all of that cantering paid off, even if I couldn't tell that then. Also Pony was fine, so I guess my worries about over-working him were misplaced.


There is one gotcha that you should keep in mind - your riding is quite good already so now any improvement is going to be marginal. It’s not like we were first learning and there was a huge difference in a couple of months.

It is rather irritating that we get to a stage where it takes six months to correct our (consistent) posture by a centimeter :/ And no one can really see the difference most of the time.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Horsef said:


> There is one gotcha that you should keep in mind - your riding is quite good already so now any improvement is going to be marginal.


Really? I think my riding is, at best, acceptable. I haven't fallen off in a long time and Pony seems more or less happy to be ridden. But I feel like my form is terrible and I throw him off balance by being all over the place up there. And, again, the bouncing.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

gottatrot said:


> I want to say that it is great seeing how someone who started out a bit later with horses is becoming a good rider. We have several members on the forum who have done that, and it is very inspiring.


Yes, all you need is $$,$$$ that you're not doing anything with, plus enough free time to spend a few days every week for a couple of years.  

My jousting instructor said that someone described jousting as (let me see if I can remember) "A contest where two people sit on opposite ends of an area and throw their wallets at each other."


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> Really? I think my riding is, at best, acceptable. I haven't fallen off in a long time and Pony seems more or less happy to be ridden. But I feel like my form is terrible and I throw him off balance by being all over the place up there. And, again, the bouncing.


In my books anyone who can go around a course of jumps without endangering themselves or the horse is a good rider. I guess it’s a good thing that we are all striving to be better but sometimes we also need to look at our accomplishments without comparing ourselves to Charlotte Dujardin or Ben Maher.

Of course my definition of a “good rider” is up for debate - many people would disagree.


----------



## Friesian_Collector (9 mo ago)

bsms said:


> Not a jumper myself. From an Old School Forward Seat perspective...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advice.


----------

